# The World Before I Go To Sleep



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2014)

Some magical, unusual and wonderful photo creations by this photographer, worth a looksee...http://www.boredpanda.com/the-world-before-i-go-to-sleep/


----------



## AprilT (Nov 28, 2014)

Beautiful.  Thank you for the share.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2014)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2014)

That made my day!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2014)

Is this the same guy who mixes his photography with art work?  It's a good place to have an orange boat!  Thanks SB!


----------

